# House Exterior Christmas Decorations



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't put my stuff up until Thanksgiving weekend, but I'm getting an early start on looking for Christmas decorations for the exterior of the house.
Christmas lights along roofline edge is the obvious first thing. Next, I'm going to order a 4' or 5' lighted wreath for the space above the 2-car garage door. The spot above the covered-entry way that leads to the front door could use something smaller...like a 3' wreath, but is 2 wreaths corny? Would a big *** lighted snowflake be too cheesy? ha ha

Anyone have any other suggestions on exterior decorations?
It'd be cool to string up lights and dress up the front yard 22' tree like a Christmas tree. Without renting a lift :lol:, is there an easier way to string lights from the very top of a tree? I figure someone would've invented some extension with a gripper on the end to make that a possibility....wishful thinking.

Any ideas or tips on what you guys do for decorations would be appreciated.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Long pole and ladder..extendable pool skimmer pole....


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Tadow781 👍🏻


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I actually install Christmas lights for a living, it's a fun time of year. This is my place last year


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> I actually install Christmas lights for a living, it's a fun time of year. This is my place last year


This is awesome. I do something similar with the C9's on all edges of the house. However, I am just a homeowner risking life and limb on my roof.

Question for you as a professional. I have always used "Warm White" C9's i think made by Minleon (sp?). I was considering purchasing some multi colors to switch it up.... add a little whimsy in a tough year. I have like 500 bulbs so not an insignificant investment. Just curious if you have done this? Does it look terrible? These are the bulbs I had my eye on.

https://www.christmasdesigners.com/c9-smd-led-retrofit-bulbs-frosted-smooth-multi-pro-christmas-bag-of-25.html


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

If you do red, red, warm white, warm white it looks awesome. Honestly any combination will look great. For Halloween we do 2 purple and the 2 orange repeating. For all 5 colors typically it would be 1 of each repeating.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> If you do red, red, warm white, warm white it looks awesome. Honestly any combination will look great. For Halloween we do 2 purple and the 2 orange repeating. For all 5 colors typically it would be 1 of each repeating.


A guy up the street did the red and white last year. Looked great. Would certainly be cheaper than buying all new colored.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It adds a little flare without being over the top. Or you can grab some twinkle c9. Make like every 6th bulb twinkle.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Zcape35, normally I'd think that as "a bit over the top", but in all honestly it looks pretty damn cool. Nicely done.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks @JayGo. It is certainly a bit over the top but it's all in good fun


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> Thanks @JayGo. It is certainly a bit over the top but it's all in good fun


In the past, only thing I've done as far as roof lighting is C9 bulbs along the front edge of the roof that faces the street. Now, you've got me thinking I should maybe light up EVERY line on the roof like you did.

I'm assuming your lights are cut to the measurement of your rooflines? I need to learn to do that for a more "fitted" type of look.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

They are indeed. We use spt1 cord and vampire plugs to do that. If you call Christmas Designers I'm sure they could help you along. I can offer some technical help if you need it as well.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I just read @Ware post last night. Wife gave the go ahead to purchase. Never thought I'd spend $500 in Christmas lights.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

'Tis the season (almost)


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Timely topic, we just moved into a new house in mid July and trying to come up with some cool ideas to put into place.
I am thinking we will see what we can DIY and buy supplies and good lights from Christmas Lights etc.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Zcape35 said:


> I actually install Christmas lights for a living, it's a fun time of year. This is my place last year


I like the lights you have along your walkway/sidewalk. The ones I always see look cheap and tacky. What do you use?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Matt, I use Minleon c9 to match the roof and c9 stakes.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

Here is the post I read and decided to buy my lights from.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1557


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> Hi Matt, I use Minleon c9 to match the roof and c9 stakes.


Best prices we have found on thee shttps://www.1000bulbs.com

Current Black Friday 20% order


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Jacks_Designs, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

Here is our house last year. I really want to get uplighting on the Arborvitaes behind our back fence but haven't committed to it yet. I feel the back of the house could use a big wreath or something but am too cheap to buy one that big.













This is the method I used to attach the lights to the roof. It took some time to get it set up but the conduit just snaps in and out for easy install/tear down.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice job @Ri22o! I love the conduit. This year, take your photos whilst there is still some light in the sky and your photos will really pop!


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> Nice job @Ri22o! I love the conduit. This year, take your photos whilst there is still some light in the sky and your photos will really pop!


Thanks. I will definitely try that. I also have a Mavic Mini on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Ri22o, I did something very similar. When I bust out my lights to put them up later next month, I'll come back to this post and share.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Ri22o said:


> Here is our house last year. I really want to get uplighting on the Arborvitaes behind our back fence but haven't committed to it yet. I feel the back of the house could use a big wreath or something but am too cheap to buy one that big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer! This is what I am wanting to do to mine this year with the PVC but I just want to do the eves of our house. Are those clips glued on the shingles? I thought about using some aluminum tent pole that has the elastic ran through it so I could break them down for easier storage but the mount would have to be tight enough around the pole to make sure the lights stayed point out.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

WhiteSubi said:


> Ri22o said:
> 
> 
> > Here is our house last year. I really want to get uplighting on the Arborvitaes behind our back fence but haven't committed to it yet. I feel the back of the house could use a big wreath or something but am too cheap to buy one that big.
> ...


The clips are screwed into the shingles/decking but I did put down a dab of sealant before screwing/placing the clips.

The PVC holds pretty tight into these clips and I think they would work well for eaves but you can see them. If it's high enough and they would hide, then I would go this route.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I use C9s and I cant stress enough how important hooks are. Spend one year with a drill bit and some threaded hooks, and every year will take 10 mins with a pool skimmer pool. Zero ladder work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> I use C9s and I cant stress enough how important hooks are. Spend one year with a drill bit and some threaded hooks, and every year will take 10 mins with a pool skimmer pool. Zero ladder work.


Do you have a picture? How do you keep the bulbs all oriented in the same direction? That's the nice thing about clips.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Ri22o said:


> WhiteSubi said:
> 
> 
> > Ri22o said:
> ...


Awesome, such a great idea. Thank you for the explanation and things to consider. I will have to come up with some ideas. I agree, the less seen the better.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Do you have a picture? How do you keep the bulbs all oriented in the same direction?



I am in the middle of putting them up right now. Essentially gravity does my work. Its not "mint", but they all point down. This angle is the worse you will see them. I will give you a picture tonight when I am done.


----------

